# Digit Mumbai Meet - Dec 2008. Are you up for it???



## confused (Dec 11, 2008)

*Digit Mumbai Meet - Dec 08. Geeks get their share of eyecandy!!! Pics added.*

Hi guys, its been quite a while since we had a Mumbai meet. How about one this Sunday, the 14th of Dec. Place and time can be suitably decided.

So all Thinkdigitians, from in and around Mumbai, please post here, so that the meet can be made a grand success.

[PS - if u feel, that 14th is too early, then we can postpone it to say, next weekend]


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2008)

14th done......bol kaha....me form THANE


----------



## tgpraveen (Dec 11, 2008)

MU engg students have exams in dec how abt after jan 10


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2008)

Hmmm
13th January??
Its a sunday.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 11, 2008)

i always read about a Digit meet in Mumbai, Delhi etc...why isn't there a Digit meet in Bangalore ??


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 11, 2008)

I am ready for the meet, but sadly there are angg exams going on, so those here taking won't be able to come. 

@confused - It later struck me that Kirti Vadapav is closed on sunday. SO if we meeting on sunday then no Kirti Vadapav.

I think we should make it saturday(13th DEC), to relish that hot spicy vadapav


----------



## Chirag (Dec 11, 2008)

I will be in Bombay from 20th Dec till 30th Dec. Tell me some good place for eyecandies ... No, not the lamingtone stuff, but the other one


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2008)

Chirag said:


> I will be in Bombay from 20th Dec till 30th Dec. Tell me some good place for eyecandies ... No, not the lamingtone stuff, but the other one


Eyecandies : Nariman point, Bandra-Band Stand
Eyecandies in action: BandStand after 6


----------



## mrintech (Dec 12, 2008)

*What is Eyecandies in Action?* 

Sorry me sneak Peak Others Thread


----------



## confused (Dec 12, 2008)

@rhitwick - me from andheri. how abt somewhere in and around dadar or bandra??

@tgpraveen - come on dude u have like 6 exams in the whole month, cant you spare one afternoon?? plus i am here only till the 3rd of january.

@G5 - point. but i wont be free on the 13th till abt 3pm.

@all MU engg guys - please suggest a suitable day. i mean one can easily spare one afternoon (since there are only exams only 6 or so days). plus lots of holidays coming up......

@mrintech - eyecandies in action means.....chicks having a fun time with their better halves!!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 12, 2008)

Let the meet take place on the coming sunday[14th Dec] itself.
So Rhitwick and confused, you both are comfortable with sunday?
I will let you know my status tomorrow, as I am clueless whether our prof will be taking classes this sunday.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 12, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Let the meet take place on the coming sunday[14th Dec] itself.
> So Rhitwick and confused, you both are comfortable with sunday?
> I will let you know my status tomorrow, as I am clueless whether our prof will be taking
> classes this sunday.


I've missed the last one and I don't want to miss this. Just make the time after 3p.m. Else its very tough for me to get up early.

And place, I DON"T MIND traveling to neral even.

@G5 classes of sunday, how cruel, go to human rights.


----------



## confused (Dec 12, 2008)

im in.....


----------



## krates (Dec 12, 2008)

daud abrahim is on this thread don't meet in bombay

come to kanpur


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

n6300 said:


> i always read about a Digit meet in Mumbai, Delhi etc...why isn't there a Digit meet in Bangalore ??


Cause you are not hosting one, obviously! Take the initiative.


----------



## trigger (Dec 12, 2008)

i'm also in... frm Vashi


----------



## confused (Dec 12, 2008)

welcome to the party vishal!!
currently, we (G5 and me) have 
1>dadar station (western side) OR
2>girgaum chowpatty
in mind as meeting spots...
time:1.30pm (what say guys??)

also rohan and rhitwick have shown interest.



krates said:


> daud abrahim is on this thread don't meet in bombay
> 
> come to kanpur


dawood's hometown is kanpur, so its more dangerous over there!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 12, 2008)

confused said:


> time:1.30pm (what say guys??)


Bad idea.
I told na, for 1.30 meet I've to leave at abt 12 from my home...lunch kaha karu main??
aftr 3 yar...


----------



## confused (Dec 12, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Bad idea.
> I told na, for 1.30 meet I've to leave at abt 12 from my home...lunch kaha karu main??
> aftr 3 yar...


please bhai, ek din (hi uncle din) lunch jaldi kar na. mere hostel mess mein to lunch time 11.30am-12.15pm hai. LOL.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 12, 2008)

Hmmmm.......
Lets first decide place and see what is other's opinion about the time...


----------



## mrintech (Dec 12, 2008)

The best place will be BandStand after 6 as all Eyecandies will be in action there. 

Jhakkkkaas......


----------



## trigger (Dec 12, 2008)

can someone pls call me if anything is finalized (as i'll be out-of-city tomorrow)..

or even an SMS will do..


----------



## confused (Dec 12, 2008)

vishalgupta said:


> can someone pls call me if anything is finalized (as i'll be out-of-city tomorrow)..
> 
> or even an SMS will do..


PM me ur ph no


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 12, 2008)

Let the time be 1:30, as most of the members are convenient with it. Rhitwick, ek din jaldi uth k lunch kar le yaa phir skip it(You won't die)...

About the place - Dadar station, then we can carry on to any place. Plz reply guys, only one day left.


----------



## confused (Dec 13, 2008)

agree....1.30pm at dadar


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 13, 2008)

Yep! 1:30 at Dadar will be the most convenient for me too!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 13, 2008)

1.30@ Dadar ..done for me too.
But east or west?


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 13, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> 1.30@ Dadar ..done for me too.
> But east or west?



Dadar stn pe milenge....phir no confusion


----------



## confused (Dec 13, 2008)

G5 said outside dadar station.... on the western side


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 13, 2008)

confused said:


> G5 said outside dadar station.... on the western side


ok....so can we now finalize things:

Place: Dadar, outside station, on west side
Time: 1:30 in the noon
Date: Sunday, Dec 14 2008.

People attending it:
1. Myself Rohan Shenoy
2. Cool G5
3. Rhitwick
4. Confused
5. Vishal Gupta

Anyone else attending it, plz inform me.

Rhitwick, since you are from Thane, we can start together. I am PMing you my mobile no.

K...had a chat with Rhitwick, we agreed to start from thane at 12:45.

Anybody else wud like to call me?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 13, 2008)

Great 

So where should we go after meeting at the station? Roam in and around dadar?


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 13, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Great
> 
> So where should we go after meeting at the station? Roam in and around dadar?



Hmmm...you stay at Dadar...so you know better


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 13, 2008)

If you guys want some eye candies, then you will be dissapointed. Itni dhup mein you won't get any 

Jokes apart, I am thinking of some place to plan the meet. I tried worli seaface but there is nothing to do there, then we have bandra bandstand where there also isn't any good thing except we can have a good chat admist the couples. 

Then how can I forget the best place - Shivaji Park !! It's the best according to me. We can also go to some restaurant to have some light snacks. Best here are - Sujata, Shobha, Aaswad.

BTW where are other mumbaiikars - pathik, krazzy, mehul ???


----------



## confused (Dec 13, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> If you guys want some eye candies, then you will be dissapointed. Itni dhup mein you won't get any
> 
> Jokes apart, I am thinking of some place to plan the meet. I tried worli seaface but there is nothing to do there, then we have bandra bandstand where there also isn't any good thing except we can have a good chat admist the couples.
> 
> Then how can I forget the best place - Shivaji Park !! It's the best according to me. We can also go to some restaurant to have some light snacks. Best here are - Sujata, Shobha, Aaswad.


bhai kuch solid decide kar



Cool G5 said:


> BTW where are other mumbaiikars - pathik, krazzy, mehul ???


PMed the following:
preshit.net
satyamy
krazzy
Pathik
it_waaznt_me
sreevirus
ax3
Sourabh
mehulved
Kenshin
iMav
thewisecrab
Tech$oft
Asfaq
goobimama
jal_desai
tarey_g
Raaabo
FatBeing


----------



## Pathik (Dec 13, 2008)

Confused, Cooly and others, Sorry. Wont be able to make it. Exam on 16th and am screwed enough already.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 13, 2008)

/me have my unit tests from tuesday. sorry, cant make it. Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 14, 2008)

@Pathik & thewisecrab - We will miss your company. Best of luck. 

@all - So I thought a lot about the meet & here is my proposal.

First after meeting at Dadar station(western side), we will proceed to Shivaji Park after which we will go to Atria mall & spend sometime there. Also we can hope for some eye candy there. 

So the meet details are :

*Meet Time : 1:30 PM

Meet Place : Outside Dadar station(west) near Kabootar Khana*

It will be better, if you pm me your contact no's, so we can stay in touch.


----------



## confused (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> @Pathik & thewisecrab - We will miss your company. Best of luck.
> 
> @all - So I thought a lot about the meet & here is my proposal.
> 
> ...


sounds good to me....only i hope that a RTC (round table conference) will be possible somewhere in shivaji park.....

forwarded plan to vishal.....


----------



## Tech$oft (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks confusd , got ur pm , me 2 coming to the meet, i have read whole the post, have to meet at 1.30 at dadar station . I'll be there .


----------



## confused (Dec 14, 2008)

Tech$oft said:


> Thanks confusd , got ur pm , me 2 coming to the meet, i have read whole the post, have to meet at 1.30 at dadar station . I'll be there .


good man...


----------



## Asfaq (Dec 14, 2008)

@confused: Thanks for pm'ing me.

Sorry I wont be able to make it guys. Already made other plans and friends will kill me if I ditch them for the third time in a row  I hope u'll understand.

best,

Asfaq.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 14, 2008)

@tech$oft - Great.

@confused - RTC in SP, isn't possible the normal way. We can have an RTC if we sit on the lawn,but it's a bad idea on a hot afternoon. Don't worry, SP mein nahi toh Atria mein toh pakka hum RTC kar sakte hai.  
Btw a friend of mine is joining too.He is on forum but never logged in even once..lol

So the people who are coming for the meet:

Me
Confused
Kaustubh(My Friend)
Rohan Shenoy
Rhitwick
Tech$oft
Vishal Gupta

I repeat,

*Meet Time : 1:30 PM

Meet Place : Dadar station(west) near Kabootar Khana*

Now just a few hours, then we will be having a great fun mumbaiikars.

P.S - If possible bring any or all of your latest gizmos & gadgets.


----------



## Tech$oft (Dec 14, 2008)

Atlast we had a great fun dudes, was a great plan and a long , enjoyable meet i had.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 14, 2008)

I am waiting for SNAPS. Please post them....


----------



## Tech$oft (Dec 14, 2008)

G5 and confusd would be posting them,


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 14, 2008)

Sure mrintech, we will post the snaps, but we all have decided that we will be posting our views in about 2 days. Gaurav and me just went through all the pic and its about 223 MB!


----------



## confused (Dec 14, 2008)

Tech$oft said:


> Atlast we had a great fun dudes, was a great plan and a long , enjoyable meet i had.


+1 to that....
my thanks to G5, techsoft, Rohan, Rhitwick and Vishal for being present....and making the meet a great one. I sure had a lot of fun.... not only getting to know 5 new people, but also roaming about Mumbai, and having a good time (doing some unmentionable stuff ).....detailed info and photos to follow....


----------



## mrintech (Dec 14, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Sure mrintech, we will post the snaps, but we all have decided that we will be posting our views in about 2 days. Gaurav and me just went through all the pic and its about 223 MB!


Ok! I will be waiting for the PICS....


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 14, 2008)

@gautam - You are welcome yaar. I too felt the same. This meet was awesome, the best online meet ever. 

Pics will be put up soon after 1-2 days.


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks to all the Gaurav, Gautam, Rhitwick, Techsoft and Vishal. We had a great time at teh meet. This meet lasted for almost 5 hours.

*Those who missed this missed a LOT!*


----------



## confused (Dec 14, 2008)

*few pics from the meet...*

Well G5 and myself, were the ones doing all the shooting.... I have about 94 pics of the meet. But only a few of these had all 6 of us in it... here are a few of them, resized (from 3072x2304 to 1024x768) ....

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/4021/img1646hj5.jpg
@the beach near shivaji park, dadar west, mumbai
from L to R:me, rohan, vishal, tech$oft, G5 and rhitwick

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/2209/img1682yf0.jpg
outside high street pheonix, lower parel, mumbai
from L to R:tech$oft, me, G5, rhitwick, rohan and vishal.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey nice pics. Nice to see you all. 

*Also nice to see rhitwick *


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 14, 2008)

mrintech said:


> *Also nice to see rhitwick *


Hmmm...

That was very nice experience for me. Meeting some cool guys and spending a gr8 6 hours is awesome. I missed the last meet but didn't want to miss it again. 

That was quite a hang-out experience for me.  I specially thank Confused and CoolG5 for this meet and appreciate Rohan.
I'm mentioning Rohan as I found him to wear himself from the very first moment. Its not easy to open up to some people u don't know, haven't seen ago, even to some u've talked for the first time. But he was bindaas. 

I had an *Xperia Experience* ("U" know what I mean)


----------



## confused (Dec 15, 2008)

Asfaq said:


> @confused: Thanks for pm'ing me.
> 
> Sorry I wont be able to make it guys. Already made other plans and friends will kill me if I ditch them for the third time in a row  I hope u'll understand.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply...



rhitwick said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> That was very nice experience for me. Meeting some cool guys and spending a gr8 6 hours is awesome. I missed the last meet but didn't want to miss it again.
> 
> That was quite a hang-out experience for me.  I specially thank Confused and CoolG5 for this meet and appreciate Rohan.


you're welcome



rhitwick said:


> I'm mentioning Rohan as I found him to wear himself from the very first moment. Its not easy to open up to some people u don't know, haven't seen ago, even to some u've talked for the first time. But he was bindaas.


agree, i noticed it too.



rhitwick said:


> I had an *Xperia Experience* ("U" know what I mean)


----------



## satyamy (Dec 15, 2008)

bad luck 
was out of town from friday just saw ur PM last night
just 10hours late


----------



## confused (Dec 15, 2008)

satyamy said:


> bad luck
> was out of town from friday just saw ur PM last night
> just 10hours late


too bad...would have been great if u could have made it...


----------

